# Is This The Way My Day Is Going To Be?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Slep in this morning because of so much pain yesterday and Pain Meds.

I get up and as normal look out in my Back Field.OH NO! There is a nice buck and 6 Does playing in my neighbors field.

I get my clothes on,shut Back door so the Dogs can't get out,slip out Front to my Pickup,get my Rifle.

Slip around the House,looking towards the field,get close still looking towards the field,nothing Then my wife hollers you missed them they went right by you in the grass.There is a trail going across the back of my place in tall Grass,can't be more than 70 yards from where I was.

Get back to the House my wife said she could see them clear and I was concentrating on the field,they just went right in front of me she was banging on the window.

Oh well!

big rockpile


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

you should have got on the roof.......


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

With the week I have had I can relate. Oh well I guess that is why they call it deer hunting not deer shooting. Get one next time.
Steve


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Some friends took me snow goose hunting years ago. We set the decoys up in a field and spread out along a barbed wire fence with some grass growing around it. After several hours with no action, I walked up a hill and hid in the brush. As I was sitting up there 3 deer belly crawled down the fence line right past the other hunters. If one of them had got up he could have smacked a deer with the shotgun barrell. They didn't believe me until I showed them the tracks in the mud. Deer are wiley critters.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Now that sounds like my kind of luck!


----------

